# What are some fast growing turtle safe plants?



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know about 'turtle safe' but I can tell ya I've been giving trimmings/over growth to a friend at work that has a yellow slider.
Java fern, java moss, various crypts, sunset hygro, reopens, duckweed, dwarf sage, chain swords, water sprite they are all happily eaten by his turtle. I bring him a sack of 'water weeds' about every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

turles will destroy any plant unless you have a massive tank or pond


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

willknowitall said:


> turles will destroy any plant unless you have a massive tank or pond


Thats why I want ones that are safe for them to eat. Gives them things to snack on between feedings.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

My painted won't nom my moss (don't know exact species). He likes to rest on it and bask though. Moss seems good. Java moss (as an aside) produces a _mild_ toxin/ unpleasant taste that plant-munchers like to steer clear of.

They like floating plants to rest on, so if they appreciate the shelter chances are they are less likely to eat it. Duckweed and other small species exempt.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Water hycinth is a huge favorite. I have been keeping turtles as well for 25 years. As juvies they are carnivious and at about a year they will go the other way. The plants at this point should be provide for cover which will provide security. Take special attention to the intake & outflow, you would be amazed at they can get into trouble real fast. Lastly that is way to many turtles in that size tank, maybe ok for now but then what will you do in two years, mine are over 30 years old? I have come to the conclusion for myself that tutles belong in ponds, as big as possible, that is where they thrive. The depth is very dependant on your coldest temperature. Hope this helps you,
oh bTW they love duckweed as well, think of them as cows grazing, which btw they will do 24 hours a day. I had a pair of albino in my living room for 20 years, that tank is now one of my planted tanks. Sorry to rample, just settling down after a memorial. HTH


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I've been trying to find some water hycinth, but haven't had much luck. I do have some water lettuce now though, came free with some shrimp I ordered. My duckweed doesn't seem to be doing well, must be too much current for it in my shrimp tank (only had a few specs of it in one of the bags some other shrimp came in)

I never mentioned my tank sizes for them. But they are only a few months old and will be getting a 55 gallon to start (a 4 foot tank should be good for two 1.5" - 2" turtles for a little while), then a 90 gallon. Then I'll probably have found a nice deal on a used 125-220 gallon by the time they outgrow that. 
I only ordered the southern painted and the stinkpot (4-6" adult size). The miss. mud would get too large for my likings if it turned out to be female.


What have you been using for substrate over the years?


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Clint said:


> What have you been using for substrate over the years?


The only substrates you'd want to use in a turtle tank is nothing, sand or stones... nothing that they can fit into their mouths, sand is fine because it can pass through without blocking them up. I have mine lined with some fake plant mats, and golf balls.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Duckweed by far is the best nummy-num for them (and goldies I might add). ;o)


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I always used natural gravel, actually 1/4 - 3/8 river rock. IMHO turtles do eat and pass rocks .. Hence nice smooth rock. They love to forage in it I always used 4-5 inches with a monster power head on an undergravel filter. Worked for me


----------

